# Help trying to find the model number of an old Pioneer sub/looking to purchase one.



## Monkey137 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi everyone, this might be difficult from just the description but I'll do my best. So in the early 90's I had a Pioneer Sub that looked like a Bazooka tube (actually had two of them). It was black plastic and maybe two foot in length (guessing from memory). Looking at it from the front the shape resembled that of 6x9 speaker, and it had little feet on it that would square it so it wouldn't roll due to the ovalish shape. The speaker connecters were on the bottom towards the back If I remember correctly. I also can't remember if it was a 6" or an 8" sub (I think 8) Does anyone on here know what I'm talking about? Looking for a model number or pics or anything that could lead me in the direction of finding one for sale. I'm also looking for a Pioneer DEH-M99DSP head unit if anyone has any leads. Thanks for looking!


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

TS-WX80 perhaps? Google it and check the Images to see if that's the one. Pioneer still lists it on their website but not picture:
https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/Subwoofers/Champion+Series/TS-WX80BP


----------



## Monkey137 (Apr 20, 2018)

SUX 2BU said:


> TS-WX80 perhaps? Google it and check the Images to see if that's the one. Pioneer still lists it on their website but not picture:


Close! I remember that one from the 90's. The sub I'm looking for was all plastic with no carpet, just black. and it was more oval shape in the front rather than square'ish like the one you mentioned. I'll try and draw a pic of it this weekend and post it up. Thanks so much for the reply!


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

SUX 2BU said:


> TS-WX80 perhaps? Google it and check the Images to see if that's the one. Pioneer still lists it on their website but not picture:
> https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/Subwoofers/Champion+Series/TS-WX80BP


Funny... I looked for quite awhile, and that was the closest I got (and figured that wasn't it). 

OP, I'd ask if you're sure it was a Pioneer, but I couldn't find anything at all that fit your description. Must be quite a rare item.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

The TS-WX65 also comes to mind.

Or the TS-WX75A (which was amplified)

Or the TS-WX105A

Or the TS-wx20LP

Or the TS-WX10LPA

My search also reminded me of the TS-WX50. ( the spare tire enclosure)

And the Polk C4, wedge shaped 4th order isobaric, with 4 6x9's.


----------



## Monkey137 (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks for the replies everyone, No luck yet. I am positive it was a pioneer sub, had the old pioneer ohm logo on the speaker and molded in the plastic. They must be pretty rare because the ones I owned are the only ones I've ever seen. I asked a few friends that remember them if they could remember the model number but everyone is drawing a blank. The search continues! Thanks everyone for all of your help.


----------



## Monkey137 (Apr 20, 2018)

Okay this is a terrible drawing of the sub but hopefully it will help.


----------



## Monkey137 (Apr 20, 2018)

Maybe it's from the 80's? I'm stumped


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

This is bugging me, as well. Now seeing the drawing, the dual port does look familiar.
I've Google/Google imaged, every possible variation of; Pioneer, subwoofer enclosure, Bass Tube, retro, vintage, old school, that I can think of with no luck.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Found some archived product brochures, from the early-mid 90's, but they only cover the electronics.
Found a list of discontinued subwoofer models, on the Pioneer site, but it cuts off some time in the late 90's to early 2000's.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Send the pic to pioneer. Some enthusiastic customer service representative would probably enjoy the task. Alpine is real helpful with that stuff.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Another trick I used to use is Google searching with the names of old car audio mags and car audio classified sites. That used to yield great results when I was building my Eclipse collection.


----------



## Monkey137 (Apr 20, 2018)

Still no luck but I am going to draw a much better picture and send it to Pioneer, hopefully today. The search goes on!


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I just saw this, I believe you were talking about the Pioneer Ts-Wx160 6" Bass Tube Cannon.


----------



## Monkey137 (Apr 20, 2018)

manish said:


> I just saw this, I believe you were talking about the Pioneer Ts-Wx160 6" Bass Tube Cannon.


YESSSSS!!!!!!!! Wow thank you so much for responding! this has been driving me nuts for years. Now I just need to find one for sale.

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Jscaldera (Nov 3, 2020)

I have found a pair of them for sale .. I was browsing the web trying to get a better understanding of what they were usage wise. I dont know if you are still interested in them though obviously time has passed since your thread.


----------



## SR68 (Feb 7, 2021)

Monkey137 said:


> Hi everyone, this might be difficult from just the description but I'll do my best. So in the early 90's I had a Pioneer Sub that looked like a Bazooka tube (actually had two of them). It was black plastic and maybe two foot in length (guessing from memory). Looking at it from the front the shape resembled that of 6x9 speaker, and it had little feet on it that would square it so it wouldn't roll due to the ovalish shape. The speaker connecters were on the bottom towards the back If I remember correctly. I also can't remember if it was a 6" or an 8" sub (I think 8) Does anyone on here know what I'm talking about? Looking for a model number or pics or anything that could lead me in the direction of finding one for sale. I'm also looking for a Pioneer DEH-M99DSP head unit if anyone has any leads. Thanks for looking!


----------



## SR68 (Feb 7, 2021)

Old thread I just found trying to research myself.... But I have a pair I might be willing to part with. I agree they sound good for the size and weight but I have enough subwoofer options lying around. Long shot, but LMK if interested.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

SR68 said:


> Old thread I just found trying to research myself.... But I have a pair I might be willing to part with. I agree they sound good for the size and weight but I have enough subwoofer options lying around. Long shot, but LMK if interested.


curious how much are you asking for them shipped to 48205?


----------



## Monkey137 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi everyone, I just started looking for this sub again. Life got crazy for a while so this hit the back burner for a few years. LMN if anyone sees one or has one. Thanks again and it’s great to be back on here.


----------



## krusty1993 (8 mo ago)

@Monkey137 I two owned a pair. I had gotten right from a swap/indoor mart in tacoma seattle area in early 90s. IMO for a two six inch speakers had very low extension were loud for the amt power took. people in my hatch back be trippng loooking for the sub box and were like where is it? i put mine directly behind rear seat. mine had to wedge in place i did nt have the feet u spoke of it lookas if was suposed have a flat strap around em. the front speaker i always thshought was a passive radiator makes sense was a flat piston driver with old gold pioneer ohm symbal behind the metal mesh gurad and sides were the crescent moon shape ports ran the lenght of the tube on each side. U ccould watch the pioneer logo really move so it looked almost three D . loved them,, also only one i knew exception a friemd met at college told me about a car in seatte area a honda crx had two rows of three them stackeon row on row that really pounded hard ..only a story i believed him but besides this forum not a ad, friend a pic anything about them in my lfe . were sitting on a table amongs massive car audio equipment in swap meet.......1993 was year and they still would be a solid bass option .


----------

